# Your opinions needed!!!



## AceHBK (Feb 26, 2006)

I came across these two ways of training.
Please give me your opinion on both.

1.  http://www.yipwingchun.com/homestudy.html

2.  http://www.combatwc.com/english.html    (Make sure to check the media section....they have plenty of video clips to look at which might aide your opinion as well.)

I humbly thank you all for your help.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds liek a crap way to learn to me....I am sure that the masters are quite good..but the method of learning is crap!


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 26, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Sounds liek a crap way to learn to me....I am sure that the masters are quite good..but the method of learning is crap!


 
the first one you mean?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2006)

Master Terence Yip

http://www.cebridge.com.au/Yipman/
List Terrence Yip, Yip Pui as a student of Yip Chun

I am not a Wing Chun guy, but I always doubt mail order martial arts.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 26, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I came across these two ways of training.
> Please give me your opinion on both.
> 
> 1. http://www.yipwingchun.com/homestudy.html
> ...


 
I don't think i'd feel comfortable relying on  videos for the most part of my training, i only ever tend to use videos for reference to my training, the second link seems interesting.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 26, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Master Terence Yip
> 
> http://www.cebridge.com.au/Yipman/
> List Terrence Yip, Yip Pui as a student of Yip Chun
> ...


 
He is a genuine disciple of yip chun but i do find this approach an odd way to learn a hands on martial art.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 26, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> the first one you mean?


 
You would be more qualified to say that, then I...I am only going on what I saw!

I dont have a problem with MA...but I do have a problem with distance learning for MA!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> He is a genuine disciple of yip chun but i do find this approach an odd way to learn a hands on martial art.


 
I agree whole heartedly. 

Please forgive the spelling if I am wrong, but how do you learn Chi Sau from a video


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 26, 2006)

Ed and others, Terrance Yip would probably be a great person to learn from I must agree with you all that mail order MA is not the way to go.  It did look interesting though to learn it.

What do u all think of the second link though?  That is close to me and they meet 3x a week for 2 hours each time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> What do u all think of the second link though? That is close to me and they meet 3x a week for 2 hours each time.


 
Not being a Wing Chun Guy I am not qualified to comment on good or bad here. 

That I leave to the rest, but isn't all Wing Chun was for combat?


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> You would be more qualified to say that, then I...I am only going on what I saw!
> 
> I dont have a problem with MA...but I do have a problem with distance learning for MA!


 
How am i more qualified to say wether you meant the first link or not?!!?


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I agree whole heartedly.
> 
> Please forgive the spelling if I am wrong, but how do you learn Chi Sau from a video


 
The way i see this kind of outfit is it would be used by people who already have experienced wing chun and learnt it for a while but wish to gain a more marketable lineage - which i feel is a waste of time but people will buy into it because they may feel that they are somehow getting closer to the "source".  Its quite a common thing for people to affiliate themselves with other masters after they have made initial training elsewhere.  If you were starting from square one i have no idea how you'd learn wing chun from a video.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Ed and others, Terrance Yip would probably be a great person to learn from I must agree with you all that mail order MA is not the way to go. It did look interesting though to learn it.
> 
> What do u all think of the second link though? That is close to me and they meet 3x a week for 2 hours each time.


 
I think its worth checking that one out.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Not being a Wing Chun Guy I am not qualified to comment on good or bad here.
> 
> That I leave to the rest, but isn't all Wing Chun was for combat?


 
You could focus on combat orientated wing chun, some schools tend not to so much, at least not as much as they should or could - so the name may be a comment on that perhaps there were other schools in the area that weren't offering that.  It also dictates the type of people that you get through the door, some people may be looking for something less in your face initially - perhaps they are timid or less confident inthemselves in the out set.  Just my thoughts on that one.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 28, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> You could focus on combat orientated wing chun, some schools tend not to so much, at least not as much as they should or could - so the name may be a comment on that perhaps there were other schools in the area that weren't offering that. It also dictates the type of people that you get through the door, some people may be looking for something less in your face initially - perhaps they are timid or less confident inthemselves in the out set. Just my thoughts on that one.


I didnt know that there was like 2 different types of WC (meaning "combat" and non combative) I hate to say non combative b/c WC is combative but just needed something to go against the combative part.  From the video section he looks very skilled.  I wil have to check out a class cause being skilled and being an effective teacher are 2 different things.  Wouldnt anyone set out to find WC though know that it is more of a in your face type style though?


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I didnt know that there was like 2 different types of WC (meaning "combat" and non combative) I hate to say non combative b/c WC is combative but just needed something to go against the combative part. From the video section he looks very skilled. I wil have to check out a class cause being skilled and being an effective teacher are 2 different things. Wouldnt anyone set out to find WC though know that it is more of a in your face type style though?


 
there is not two different types of wing chun in that sense, its just that certain teachers may teach in a different way and market themselves to a different crowd.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 28, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> there is not two different types of wing chun in that sense, its just that certain teachers may teach in a different way and market themselves to a different crowd.


 
Oh ok I didnt know that.  I know with TKD some teachers may market themselves as sport TKD to get those interested in doing tournments and stuff while others may market more the self defense aspect and dont focus on tournaments.
What different marketing things have you come across with different schools in how they market WC?

I have been reading up more and more on WC and didnt know how big politics played a role in it. Almost sad to a certain extent.  A real soap opera that kind of casts a big cloud over a art that is really nice.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 28, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> How am i more qualified to say wether you meant the first link or not?!!?


 
Sorry I mis understood you... I thought you were saying that only the first one was good......I meant that you would be a better judge of which school was better being a WC practitioner!


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Oh ok I didnt know that. I know with TKD some teachers may market themselves as sport TKD to get those interested in doing tournments and stuff while others may market more the self defense aspect and dont focus on tournaments.
> What different marketing things have you come across with different schools in how they market WC?
> 
> I have been reading up more and more on WC and didnt know how big politics played a role in it. Almost sad to a certain extent. A real soap opera that kind of casts a big cloud over a art that is really nice.


 
There are tonnes of different approaches in teaching, marketing and everything really, its all down to the individual really.  Without going through everything i've ever seen i'd say this is about as extreme as i've seen it get from one end of the scale.

http://home.clara.net/buddhistwingchun/

on the other end, well its just a matter of finding the teacher that is most clued up as to using wing chun in real combat situations, i know of a few accelerated programs that are connected with UK military and i've heard of many other special forces or police forces using wing chun in their training.  

Wing chun politics, don't get me started!!


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Sorry I mis understood you... I thought you were saying that only the first one was good......I meant that you would be a better judge of which school was better being a WC practitioner!


 
Perhaps, but i've never seen the videos so i don't even know how good they are!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 1, 2006)

For the first one it is IMPOSSIBLE and again I say IMPOSSIBLE to learn Wing Chun from videos, you can not do it, there are many subtleties within the system that can only be learnt through one on one teaching. And even the basics can only be covered partly well in a class situation. This video course is nothing more than a money spinner for this guy.

The second one I dont know the quality of the art or the instructor (well I kind of do but I dont wnt to start flame wars on this forum [cause its da bomb]).


----------



## brothershaw (Mar 1, 2006)

1.All wing chun is suppposed to be for "combat"
2. WIng chun has alot of stuff that has to be felt in order to learn it, mechanical imitation will only get you so far and not very far.
3. I remember b4 I started learning wing chun I bought some books, the books might as well have been about karate , after I began to learn wing chun I saw how really basic the books were ,in other words not worth much  use  both b4 and after I started learning.
4. There are some styles where what you see is what you get and you can pick up some stuff from books/ videos 
5. YOu have to check out as many wing chun schools as possible because there is a wide range of quality and interpretation.
6. Dont fall for the lineage "stuff" .


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 2, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> *The second one I dont know the quality of the art or the instructor (well I kind of do but I dont wnt to start flame wars on this forum [cause its da bomb])*.


 
Please chime in.  I like to hear different opinions.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 2, 2006)

brothershaw said:
			
		

> 1.All wing chun is suppposed to be for "combat"
> 2. WIng chun has alot of stuff that has to be felt in order to learn it, mechanical imitation will only get you so far and not very far.
> 3. I remember b4 I started learning wing chun I bought some books, the books might as well have been about karate , after I began to learn wing chun I saw how really basic the books were ,in other words not worth much use both b4 and after I started learning.
> 4. There are some styles where what you see is what you get and you can pick up some stuff from books/ videos
> ...


 
Thanks alot. I will keep all this in mind for sure along with what ed said.

What made u choose wing chun?
I can say at first I did get caught up in the lineage and it is hard to too.
It seems like the thing that all schools emphasize more than anything else.
What made u choose your school over others?


----------



## brothershaw (Mar 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Thanks alot. I will keep all this in mind for sure along with what ed said.
> 
> What made u choose wing chun?
> I can say at first I did get caught up in the lineage and it is hard to too.
> ...


 
Why I chose wing chun- 
I tried karate twice it wasnt quite me. I met a guy who did kenpo/kempo I asked for a demo ( he was like a brown belt i think). I punched, he blocked and did a low strike to the stomach at the same time. I was impressed ( at the time) and said to myself anything I study has to have  both hands working at once. I also saw  somebody working a wooden dummy in a movie, and said hey that would be really good for my coordination. So I decided anything I studied would have to have 2 hands working at once and the wooden man. THat led me to wing chun I never knew bruce lee used to do it and didnt care and still dont.
I chose my school because they make you do alot of conditioning stuff in class like my old karate schools I felt that was also important.  Most people wont exercise on thier own so the people who arent forced to in class will be in poor shape. I have always been a bit of an exercise nut.

Lineage-ALot of people like to claim they have the real deal, and unfortunately there are no  semi unversal standards like there are in judo or even karate to some degree. 
The main thing is does the stuff look like it will actually work even against other martial artists? Does the teacher have the ability to pass on what he knows? 
Check out many schools, even checkout schools of styles you are not interested in , it will give you a broader picture of what good martial arts look like, how they move etc.


----------

